
Beijing is Silicon Valley's only true competitor - imartin2k
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/13/11592570/china-startup-tech-economy-silicon-valley
======
aaronwidd
I knew a very talented engineer who was a US expat, he studied in China during
college and spoke fluent mandarin. He moved to Beijing about 10 years ago,
couldn't stomach it for more than a few months at a stretch, and ended up
settling down in Taipei instead.

Even though he was committed to full immersion in China, something about
Beijing was just too gritty and he left. I feel that other westerners would
have the same reaction. If there's a new explosion of innovation centered in
Beijing, Westerners may not have much of a part in it

~~~
tostitos1979
Agreed. China will undoubtedly play a big role in the next century ... I know
many friends who have tried to immerse themselves in Chinese culture
(including ethnically Chinese people who were born in the West) and it is not
easy. At least I'd like to make sure our children can speak Mandarin in
addition to English.

